# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  New: Electrical load shedding discussion forum added.

## Dave A

The Forum SA has added an electrical load shedding forum as an area dedicated for discussion on this issue.

Load shedding of electrical supply has become a fact of life for many South African businesses and individuals. It also seems to be a problem we'll have to deal with for quite a few years to come.

With active participation, we should quickly be able to build up a useful resource with information on things like:
Safe use of elecrical generatorsAlternative methods of power generationHow to reduce power consumptionAnd more
If you have a question or wish to make a comment, please do so. Make your voice heard on South African load shedding issues now.

Together, we can find the right answers.

----------

